# Help!!! Subs or Amp wont work



## ShadoWtheF (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so I decided I wanted to take my system out of my truck and put it in my car, my car is a 95 maxima and its 2 12 inch premieres with a 760W amp, the subs and amp worked fine in my truck but when I try to turn on my amp the light on the amp doesnt come on, I have my ground in a screw near my tail light and my question is could it be my ground or power wire? my ground and power wire are somewhat burnt black looking but not burning through the plastic, the plastic where it is burned is sticky and black, so could this be my problem, the amp light turns on briefly but then shuts off so im guessing it must be my ground and or power wire? any feedback i would love it!!!


----------



## ShadoWtheF (Apr 4, 2009)

P.S. I left my doors to my car open for too long and my car died could this be another reason? next time i should have the car running???? new to this....save money


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ok....mount your ground wire, wich should be at least 8 AWG to the shock mount, it is a better location as you could short out and blow your tailight bulbs. Also, make sure your fuses are all in good working condition. The ground wire should be a max of 3 feet long. If you have a 8 AWG power wire you will need a min. 8 AWG ground wire. ALWAYS ground the amp down away from other parts of your car. Make sure the remote wire is connected to your radio as well. If you have the stock radio in your car then all you need is to find a 12 volt source that comes on when the vehicle is on. Simple.


----------



## ShadoWtheF (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok first off what is 8 AWG? and where would be a good ground for my 95 nissan maxima? My ground and power wires also have black burnt spots and the area is sticky so should i replace these two wires? also my remote wire is being weird should I try somewhere else?


----------



## ShadoWtheF (Apr 4, 2009)

Also I have a Kenwood stereo not a stock radio, the remote wire is being weird also what are some other ways to send signal via remote wire from the dash?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the remote wire for the amp should be attached to the "REM" wire from the head unit, usually blue. AWG refers to the Gauge of wire that is used. If you have enough slack I would just cut the wire where it seems to be bad, and then continue to us that, unless it is beyond repair. IN a 95 you have to pull back the trunk liner and find a place, you might have to drill a hole and put a ring terminal on the ground wire and sand the paint off the area to make a good connection.

If your remote wire from the headunit is not working right, then it is only time before the head unit goes bad. If you have a volt meter you can test wires for polarity and to see which ones have constant vs switched power.


----------



## ShadoWtheF (Apr 4, 2009)

You think re cutting my remote wire may help?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

No, you said your power wire and ground wire are burnt. Cut the burnt ends off and it should look like new then.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ShadoWtheF said:


> You think re cutting my remote wire may help?


If it had a bad connection to begin with then yes it would help. Coolfreak is right, cut off the bad plastic and wires and then re connect them to the amp. Make sure you are using the right fork connectors, and not just shoving the wire into the 12+ on the amp, one strand touches that graound terminal and "pop" goes the amp.


----------

